# Tramitichromis or Lethrinops?



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you tell me if I have a lethrinops or a tramitichromis intermedius?
And if tramitichromis, is it the true intermedius or the sp. intermedius?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Tough call.

I would guess _Lethrinops microstoma_ only because they're a bit more common. I don't think I've ever seen a true _T. intermedius_ available in the hobby.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The head/nose seems more curved than what they sell as "intermedius", does not look the same as the fish sold as "intermedius".

As for "lethrinops or a tramitichromis" don't worry about that at all, it would be the same fish. Lethrinops in the older genus name, Tramitichromis is the newer genus name. Tramitichromis is a genus that is part of the Lethrinops group of fish. Its like how they used to call most Mbuna "Pseudotropheus".


----------



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmmm.... The fish store I bought it from had it labeled "Lethrinops intermedius".


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

a82allison said:


> Hmmmm.... The fish store I bought it from had it labeled "Lethrinops intermedius".


Does the fish ever show any dark markings, spots, sometimes? They would come and go depending on the modd of the fish.


----------



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

noki said:


> a82allison said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm.... The fish store I bought it from had it labeled "Lethrinops intermedius".
> ...


Yes when I first put him in the tank he had 3 dark spots on his side. I don't see them right now though.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like a lehtinops to me.. that the unquestionable lethrinops forehead and body type.


----------



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, yes I am pretty sure he is a lethrinops/tramitichromis after looking at pics on this site and on others. He looks just like the pics. He is a beautiful fish...my new favorite!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Whatever it is, it's great looking and I'd keep him.


----------

